# Which is your best movie till date ?



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

My best movie till date is the truth about cats and dogs


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd have to say one of my favorite movies would be the ones Disney made, I had a great time watching them with family members


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 7, 2012)

I know Im going to hear about this one but I have 2 fave movies to date. The first one is Somewhere in Time. Such a wonderful love story. And my second is Xanadu. Yes I said it. Xanadu. I know Im the only person in the world that went to the theater to see it. But I loved the music, Gene Kelly, and Olivia Newton John.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2012)

Citizen Kane is my all time favourite, but I also love Al Pacino's movies.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

I liked Black Beauty where the story  was told by the the horse, also I like any dog movies or movies based on fact.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 24, 2012)

To this day nothing beats the shawshank redemption. That movie has it all and it's very inspiring in many ways.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 25, 2012)

Another movie i highly recomend and is also kind of modern would be gladiator. That movie has a lot of value to me. I hope more men grow up following those principles.


----------



## jpgeek (Jun 26, 2012)

Star Wars, all 6 of them - and yes, I know, Im a SciFi Nerd


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 26, 2012)

Love 'What Dreams May Come' and 'The Lovely Bones'


----------



## Trevor (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely Bones was a refreshing one for sure. Very entertaining and original film about a girl that gets murdered but is able to witness what happens to the people in her life after she dies.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

*84 Charlie Mopic
*
It's a very creative flick about what I did during the Vietnam war.  It's done as raw, unedited film brought back after a photographer accompanies a LLRP team as a lessons-learned exercise.  Of course, I'm prejudice in favor because its very personal.  But, it is a great movie and won some awards.  Made me laugh and cry.


----------



## Anne (Apr 10, 2013)

I loved Madame X with Lana Turner,  Somewhere In Time, and Close Encounters.  Not normally a sci-fi fan, but the special effects were great, and it would be nice to think aliens are good 'people', and would help, not harm us.

(Unlike the Twilight Zone episode 'To Serve Man').


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

This was made for TV..but I loved *Lonesome Dove*.  All the characters were great, especially Robert Duvall as Gus and Tommy Lee Jones as Capt. Call, old former Texas Rangers.  This is the best western ever made!  We watch this movie a couple of times a year.

I am a huge fan of old movies, also.  Especially, Bette Davis.  I've seen all of hers, and would see them again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

Without a doubt ...

... _Naughty Night-Shift Nurses_. 

It was a memorable film in its own right, as well as being my introduction to adulthood. I can't say I remember the plot or the dialogue too well, but the action sequences were superb and the special-effects breath-taking.


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 11, 2013)

Wanderlust  is great !


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Without a doubt ...
> 
> ... _Naughty Night-Shift Nurses_.
> 
> It was a memorable film in its own right, as well as being my introduction to adulthood. I can't say I remember the plot or the dialogue too well, but the action sequences were superb and the special-effects breath-taking.



And the acting . . . superb . . .


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

I LOVE anything with Bogie; especially the ones filmed in San Francisco.  I love all the old film noir stuff.  PBS often has good old movies on Saturday nights and I love the treat.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

_Young Frankenstein _​of course!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> And the acting . . . superb . . .



There was _acting_ ?!?



That Guy said:


> I LOVE anything with Bogie; especially the ones filmed in San Francisco.  I love all the old film noir stuff.  PBS often has good old movies on Saturday nights and I love the treat.



Oh, man, Bogey ... back in my VCR days I had copies (either store-bought or recorded from TV) of EVERY movie he ever made, and I actually watched them all - some, like _Key Largo_, I watched dozens of times.

He was my idea of what a man should be. And yes, I know it was Hollywood. 



That Guy said:


> _Young Frankenstein _​of course!!!



What knockers!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Blazing Saddles!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

WOW!!! Good ol' PBS came thru big time with their Saturday night movie.  Just throughly enjoyed _Four Weddings and a Funeral.  _What a great flick.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I love time travel movies ! I must have watched Somewhere in Time 3-4 times, and The Time Travelers Wife, a couple of times (plus read the book twice), and my very favorite movie is Frequency, with Dennis Quaid. That movie has so many twists and turns in the plot, and I can watch it over and over, and still never get tired of seeing it. I have always wanted to learn ham radio, and loved it when I had a CB, so this movie just has everything I want in a movie : plot, action, suspense, suspends reality, and is still a family type movie with a warm fuzzy ending.


----------



## Anne (Apr 13, 2013)

I forgot about 'The Village'....loved that one.   Good old Psycho was a classic....anyone watching Bates Motel??   Looks kinda interesting, so we're recording it.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

There's a biography on PBS right now about Grace Kelly.  Now, Rear Window . . . THAT was a great flick!  Ya can't beat Hitchcock.

Time travel, HappyFlowerlady?  Let's see . . . Back to the Future was a fun flick; The Terminator was pretty cool and then there's . . . Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure...

Sorry, Anne, my television access is rather limited until I finish with the nightmare of getting Directv up and working.  So, can't see Bates Motel and wish I could give it a try.  Sounds like it has possibilites of being nice and creepy.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2013)

Now, there's a bio on Marilyn Monroe.  She was very talented besides being very beautiful.  A definitive Hollywood tragedy.


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 2, 2013)

And Now My Love by Claude LeLouch or Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)

"Down by Law" with Tom Waits and Roberto Benigni.  Excellent!!!


----------



## Anne (May 22, 2013)

Watched 'Frequency' the other night - as Happyflowerlady mentioned, it was quite fascinating...you keep wondering what will happen next.   Tonight we saw "Mystic River".   Wow; sad, awful, and still very good.   Sean Penn is at his best, and Tim Robbins and Kevin Bacon are perfect in their roles.  I would recommend both of these!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

*Stranger than Fiction
*
What a fantastic film.  If you've never seen it, I highly recommend it.  Will Ferrel (known mostly for is over the top silliness) plays a dramatic role beautifully.  Also stars Maggie Gyllenhaal (be still my beating heart...), Emma Thompson, Dustin Hoffman and Queen Latifah.  Terrific cast.  Terrific story.  Done terrifically.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

I swear there's a strange magic afoot.  Was commenting on the comedic genius of Mel Brooks the other day and WHAM . . .   Watched Blazing Saddles on television the next day and Space Balls yesterday.  If the spell continues, High Anxiety or (my favorite) Young Frankenstein should appear soon.  Speaking of the monster, The Bride of Frankenstein was just on followed by Godzilla (the original of course) and my hero The Creature from the Black Lagoon.  Could a lover of old movies be more pleased?  Well, sure . . . but this will do for now.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

The beautiful Esther Williams died today.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

Lately, have caught "Office Space", a very funny Mike Judge (creator of Beavis and Butthead and King of the Hill) movie with excellent characters we all can relate to our own working experiences.  Also, watched the hilarious "Best in Show" done with a lot of improv.  One of my very best friend's wife grew up breeding and showing dogs so it's a favorite laugh.  Just now, "Dark Passage" with Bogie and Bacall.  Yea!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Lately, have caught "Office Space", a very funny Mike Judge (creator of Beavis and Butthead and King of the Hill) movie with excellent characters we all can relate to our own working experiences.  Also, watched the hilarious "Best in Show" done with a lot of improv.  One of my very best friend's wife grew up breeding and showing dogs so it's a favorite laugh.  Just now, "Dark Passage" with Bogie and Bacall.  Yea!




OMG.....Just watched Dark Passage again last night. However, my landlord came over and needed help hooking up a new TV. Of course, I missed a good share of movie, but will catch it next time around.

The African Queen was one of my favorites.Bogart was the man.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

Pappy said:


> OMG.....Just watched Dark Passage again last night. However, my landlord came over and needed help hooking up a new TV. Of course, I missed a good share of movie, but will catch it next time around.
> 
> The African Queen was one of my favorites.Bogart was the man.



I, too, didn't get to watch the entire flick.  But, isn't it funny that we always enjoy catching these great old movies when they show again and they never, ever get "old".  Love them!


----------



## MercyL (Jun 21, 2013)

Well my favorite movie, to date, is the latest Star Trek movie. 

We saw the 2-D version last week and I want to see the 3-D version during this coming week.

BTW, If everything goes as I think it will, I think I'll be able to figure out what the next Trek movie's plot before it is released!


----------

